

Essential update for the new iphone - kevando

<p><pre><code>    if(msg-&gt;word(first) == &#x27;Yo&#x27;)
        autoCorrect != &#x27;To&#x27; &#x2F;&#x2F; !!!!!!!!!!!</code></pre>
======
tonylee5566
True that, I haven't had a hands on experience with 5C yet but my assumption
is that it is capable of running basic gaming apps flawlessly. As long as it
does that I think get a china android phones from
[http://www.nextbuying.com/](http://www.nextbuying.com/)

------
codegeek
how about turn off Auto-Correct by default and let _me the user_ choose to
turn it on if I want to ?

~~~
runjake
Because that goes against Apple's user experience grain.

Auto-Correct was also a critical feature to gain popular approval of then-
untrusted on-screen keyboards when the original iPhone was released.

Maybe by today's standards, Apple's Auto-Correct lags, but back then it was a
shifting force. Now, phones with physical keyboards are nearly (and sadly)
extinct.

